# This site can?t be reached. The connection was reset.



## F505 (Apr 13, 2016)

*This site can’t be reached. The connection was reset.*

Hello everyone,

I faced a problem when I tried to entir a pege, this problem only happen with it not all the pages. I tried to enter it with my phon and it worked

"
This site can’t be reached

The connection was reset.
ERR_CONNECTION_RESET

Reload this web page

Press the reload button to resubmit the data needed to load the page.
Check your Internet connection
Check any cables and reboot any routers, modems or other network devices you may be using.

Allow Chrome to access the network in your firewall or antivirus settings.
If it is already listed as a program allowed to access the network. Try removing it from the list and adding it again.

If you use a proxy server...
Check your proxy settings or contact your network administrator to make sure that the proxy server is working. If you don't believe you should be using a proxy server: Go to the Chrome menu > Settings > + Show advanced settings > Change proxy settings... > LAN Settings and deselect "Use a proxy server for your LAN".


"

can someone till me how to fix this problem?

Thank you


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: This site can’t be reached. The connection was reset.*

Did you do what the message told you to do? Check Proxy Server settings, and add the web site as a Trusted site? 
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/BLOivjDTTW0


----------

